# Waiting for a Delivery



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

What do you do to take your mind off it? 

So far, I've tried:

1. Playing video games.
2. Going out to lunch.
3. Unscheduled water changes.
4. Cleaning out my closet.

Anything else? Preferable more fun than cleaning out my closet?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

A plant delivery or a stork delivery? 

For a plant or fish delivery, I pretty much do all of the things you do, except going out to lunch since I don't want to miss the carrier.

Other than that, I sit down with my favorite beverage and work on a crossword puzzle (it's a great distraction), surf the internet, or go out and pull weeds in one of the gardens.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

If you have a digital camera, play with it taking shots of your tank. Work on close-ups, isolating different parts of the tank and getting ideas of how to re-arrange to your liking. Then post them and let us provide feedback or 'wow' factor. 

BTW, as Jan said, stork or tank??? If the answer is stork, forget my reply.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Tank stuff.  LOL........


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I put a note on the door telling the mailman I am home and to knock/kick the door VERY hard in case I fall asleep or in the back room. He bangs on it loud enough for people a few doors over to answer their door thinking the package is for them.

To pass the time I ethier study, chat with buddies on Team Speak, or play Battlefield 2.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Going outside in the back yard to fish and kayak for a few hours helps take the "edge" off of waiting for a package to come. By the time I catch a fish there's a package at the door. 

Thanks to you Sarah and a few others in this thread about Guitars, I had to wait for my new guitar to come in today, and I did exactly what I said above. But now we can add to the list, and say to pass the time, practice playing the guitar. Right now my figures are dry/numb from "playing" on it.

-John N.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Ok, the first package arrived a day early!!!! Awesomo!\\/

Now, waiting for the second package.... Argh!!!! Me no like waiting 

Things I've done so far:

1. Cleaned out and reorganized my email box. 
2. Fruitlessly hunted for my missing cat, who decided to come home last night and has been a handful of spaz ever since.
3. Looked for my digital camera. Found my digital camera. Looking for the battery charger....
4. Got lost trying to find the local Soilmaster source. 
5. Planned out several routes via public transportation to get to the local ADA source so as to avoid getting lost ..... again.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Check the status on the UPS' website every 2 hours 
Trim your plants, draw out a layout, play with PS, post on the forum ...

Matt


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

lol, knocking off items on the To Do list, huh? =)

Where in Sunnyvale are you? I lived in Santa Clara for a short while. =)


----------

